# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  A lifetime ago

## Peter NJ

When I had my cottage on AXA I would always go to the Heineken Regatta on SXM and stay here for a few nights..The Inn keepers spoke zero English so checking in was always fun..If they are still in business this was a great local place in Marigot close to the Ferrys for AXA and SBH..It was like going back in time..A real jewel but not for everyone..



http://cigalonhotel.pagesperso-orange.fr/indexA.html

----------

